

Ask HN: Finding the Right Problem - mpcadosch

Hi everybody,<p>Many entrepreneurs know that to find the right startup idea, you need to first find a problem or pain-point to solve.<p>So, I wanted to ask the audience: what are some problems you have, you would be willing to pay for someone else to solve?
======
papasmrf
Hi, let me know if you still wanted to chat about your legal start up. I
answered your comment a few days after you posted, not sure if you saw it.

